# Polish Independence Day- November, 11



## v2 (Nov 11, 2007)

Polish Independence Day, celebrated on November the 11th, marks the restoration of Poland's independence in 1918. After 123 years of partitions Poland reappeared on the map of Europe as a sovereign democratic state. 
Polish Independence Day is strongly connected with general Jozef Pilsudski. After being feed from German prison Pilsudski came back to Poland on the morning of Sunday 10th November 1918. Only a handful of people new about his arrival and came to Warsaw’s Vienna Station to welcome him. On November 11, 1918 the Germans and the Allies signed the agreement to end the First World War.

On the same day the Regency Council appointed Pilsudski Commander-in-Chief of Polish forces and asked him to form a Government. However on 13th November the Regency Council was dissolved and handed over to Pilsudski its "duties and responsibility toward the Polish people". Pilsudski was now the highest autority of Poland and would remain so for 98 days until 20th February 1919 when he handed power to the Sejm.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Poland! May you enjoy many more years as a free independent country!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2007)

Poland!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 11, 2007)

while showing Comisso around i stumbled on this in Niagara on the Lake which was known as Newark in the War of 1812 it is the home of Forts George, Niagara and Missisauga and this little piece of Polish history


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2007)

Great photos pbfoot. THX!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll try and get better quality ones these had the camera set up wrong


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2007)

THX in advance...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

This is a great day! If it were not for this day we would never have Polish jokes!

Just kidding guys!

Happy Birthday Poland.


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> This is a great day! If it were not for this day we would never have Polish jokes!
> 
> Just kidding guys!
> 
> Happy Birthday Poland.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 11, 2007)

Keep makin' that sausage, boys. 

Happy birthday!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

What aggie you like the Sausage????!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

And that Vodka!


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey hey whoa, let's not draw any premature conclusions here! 

If you have to be gay to enjoy a Polish sausage, then maybe I don't want to be straight!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2007)

Now I am scared.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2007)

Scared and worried Adler, scared and worried....


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nyuck nyuck nyuck...


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 13, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> This is a great day! If it were not for this day we would never have Polish jokes!
> 
> Just kidding guys!
> 
> Happy Birthday Poland.



Thank God for Polish jokes, they take some of the heat off us Italians.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 13, 2007)

No one mentioned perogies, cabbage rolls ,kielbossa


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 14, 2007)

Congratulations, Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> No one mentioned perogies, cabbage rolls ,kielbossa



Yeah but you dont have to go to Poland to get cabbage rolls. They make them in Germany, Russia, Romania, etc....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Poland.....

Charles


----------



## plan_D (Nov 14, 2007)

Cabb-age... ....rolls?! What!?!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2007)

There really good pD.

It is meat and rice rolled into cabbage.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds alright to me.


----------



## v2 (Jun 7, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> while showing Comisso around i stumbled on this in Niagara on the Lake which was known as Newark in the War of 1812 it is the home of Forts George, Niagara and Missisauga and this little piece of Polish history



St. Catharines Standard - Ontario, CA


----------

